# V 1. Water flow from the group head and the steam wand.



## Lincoln C (Jun 20, 2020)

V 1. Water flow from the group head and the steam wand.

Satisfactory pressure at group head. Low pressure from steam wand which is clean with o ring. Appreciate feedback!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Descale.


----------

